# Seeking fulfilment on a request for Performance Tee's



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello, 

I have a request for Red and Blue color performance tee's. 
Printing on front, back, and sleeves.
Shipping to Canada.
Qty: 50 - 100 per color (depending on price).

please let me know - [email protected] or PM me.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you know there is 18% duty on most tees shipped over the border.....Does not apply US or Mexican made.....


----------



## teeporium (Jun 2, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Do you know there is 18% duty on most tees shipped over the border.....Does not apply US or Mexican made.....


Sorry, I wanted to mention first - Shipping within Canada as well.


----------

